# Bruno Walter's Act I Die Walkure -- opinons?



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

I understand this is THE version of Die Walkure: http://www.pristineclassical.com/LargeWorks/Vocal/PACO024.php Features Lauritz Melchior (Germany's David Caruso?) Lotte Lehmann and conducting by Bruno Walter.

Wanted to field other people's opinions about this "Legendary recording." Will it really make me feel as if I died and went to Heaven (or Valhalla?) 

PS -- For comparison I have Solti's Ring. I know it's controversial for its "special effects" and brazen tempo and all. But I think it's cool!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

What's with the David Caruso crack or is that a Californian joke ?? This is a very famous recording and the glory is Lehmann's Sieglinde including her ecstacy in the love music. Melchior was the greatest heldentenor of all time and Bruno Walter is the conductor what more could you want? If you can take old recordings this for you,there has been nothing like them for years. It's HOT!


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

For me, one of the great plusses of this recording is the Vienna Phil.

I don't recall where I read it, but this was meant to be the start of a complete recording of Walküre, was it not? However, for various reasons, it was never finished before the principals had to "get outa Dodge" in advance of the Anschluss, though there exists an excerpt from Act 2 with the same cast done around that time. And there's more to the story here:

http://thewagnerian.blogspot.com/2011/11/die-walkure-act-one-bruno-walter-1935.html

Given that they all eventually ended up in the US by the war years, it's too bad they never seemed to have finished the opera, even if that meant no Vienna Phil in the "pit".


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

moody said:


> What's with the David Caruso crack or is that a Californian joke ??


Not meant to be a crack!  I just meant that he had the same sort of stature as Caruso -- a legend, incomparable voice, etc.  Thanks for the insights. I will definitely look into getting this.

BTW, I've read the remaster at Pristine Classical is the best yet. Though, since I have nothing to compare it to, I wondered if any of the fans here notice a big difference (based on the audio sample)?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I love this recording so much I sought out a 1930s pressing on immaculate Z shellac and did my own transfer. The results were astounding. The orchestra is full and ominous in the opening storm, Melchior's voice is clear and present, and Lehmann's enunciation lends incredible poigniency to her acting in her narrative. This is one of my all time favorite records. I'd be happy to share my transfer as an MP3 if anyone is interested. The only other transfer that comes close to mine is Mark Obert Thorne's for Naxos, and I think his transfer is speeded to A440, not the slightly sharp Vienna Philharmonic pitch that would have been in place at the time of this recording.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I love this recording so much I sought out a 1930s pressing on immaculate Z shellac and did my own transfer. The results were astounding. The orchestra is full and ominous in the opening storm, Melchior's voice is clear and present, and Lehmann's enunciation lends incredible poigniency to her acting in her narrative. This is one of my all time favorite records. I'd be happy to share my transfer as an MP3 if anyone is interested. The only other transfer that comes close to mine is Mark Obert Thorne's for Naxos, and I think his transfer is speeded to A440, not the slightly sharp Vienna Philharmonic pitch that would have been in place at the time of this recording.


Yes, I would love to hear your transfer. Please do PM me. I have older recordings myself you might be interested in.


----------

